# Shrimp advice



## zitab (Jun 6, 2010)

I have an 80 gal community tank and I want to get some shrimp. I'm new to shrimp so I'll start learning. First I thought I could put them in the big tank but I think they'll be sushi in no time. So I got an extra 20 gal tank which I want to set up. Can anyone advice of which type of shrimp is better to start? also can I put fish in there / what type?
Any sugestions please


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

if you want to breed shrimps the only fishes do not eat baby shrimps are pygmy cory and otos anything else eats the babies ,cherry shrimp is easiest to breed .


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Amanos are a good starter shrimp, but they won't breed in your tank. As Arash53 has said go for cherry reds if you want them to produce babies. You can get them for the cheapest and they are very hardy.


----------



## trevorhoang (Oct 13, 2010)

i dont recommend any fish with shrimps. i had bad experience. even baby guppies are culprits when i see baby shrimp deaths


----------



## Atom (Apr 21, 2010)

You definitely can put fish with shrimp. You just have to be prepared to lose a few shrimplets and make sure the tank is moderately to heavily planted. Make sure to find fish the are not going to harass shrimp and with smaller mouths! I recommend chili rasboras, Pygmy cories or thread fin rainbows.


----------



## zitab (Jun 6, 2010)

Thanks for the advice!!! I just thought that a 20 gal tank was too big just for shrimp, but someone told me they breed very fast. 
I'll borrow some plants from my 80 gal.
View attachment 7448


----------



## zitab (Jun 6, 2010)

The problem is, will I see them? or they just get lost in the plants?


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

for 20 gallon you should buy at least 20 ,if you want to see them


----------

